
Activists call for total ban on Airbnb, occupied Dublin offices - bbrian
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/ireland/irish-news/housing-activists-call-for-total-ban-on-airbnb-1.3662897?mode=amp
======
bbrian
The Facebook post referred to in the article:
[https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1015581190459122...](https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155811904591220&substory_index=0&id=60287416219)

Its replies are widely supportive of the action.

